
Japan Has over 70k Centenarians - bookofjoe
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2019/09/13/national/japan-centenarians-top-70000/#.Xib8s1NKhDp
======
bookofjoe
When I noticed this trend a couple decades ago, I thought it was only a matter
of time before the young working people of Japan — having to carry an
increasingly onerous tax load for medical expenses and pensions to support all
the old people who live forever, and knowing that when they got that old there
would be little, if any, resources to provide for their own old age — would
revolt, and turn Japan into a conflict zone.

I still believe that's coming.

